# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Achterwerk oefeningen

## lacuna

Heeft iemand tips om het achterwerk & billen gestroomlijnder te maken. Welke oefeningen enzo.. dankuwel

----------


## Nora

Een simpele oefening is om je bijvoorbeeld aan een stoel vast te houden. Dan ga je met een been eerst 10x naar achteren en terug. Daarna doe je de andere. Denk eraan om je billen aan te spannen en een beetje door je knieen te gaan. Deze oefening kun je ook op de grond doen en dan hurkend. Je zit op knieen en handen in een rechte lijn. Dan zwaai je ook met je benen, gebogen of recht. Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.

----------


## Agnes574

een oefening die je ver altijd en overal kunt doen is als je staat,ligt of zelfs zit gewoon je bilspieren aanspannen,ongeveer 5 sec,en weer ontspannen!
als je op je rug gaat liggen met opgetrokken knieen /\_ en je spant je bilspieren aan en komt iets van de grond heb je nog sneller effect(ongeveer 10 sec spanning aanhouden,dan terug ontspannen en billen en rug weer op de grond...aantal kun je naar eigen ritme aanpassen!
Onthoud wel goed;bij spanning uitademen en bij ontspannen inademen!!!
ps: bij van die goedkope boekwinkels kun je héél veel oefeningenboeken vinden voor een paar €
grtjs Ag

----------


## obikoe

squatten

----------


## bobby2006

lunges. (uitstappen) typ maar bij google of youtube in

----------

